# New Ducato



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

This obsevation is specific to Panel Van Conversions on the above van so that's why it's here.
I noticed on a website that shows the new F.D. on the production line that it appears to have the SLD immediately behind the cab and not after a short fill panel. I am sure, as I have mentioned before here and there, that this will allow an improved layout for converters.
Oh, and Timberland have an illustration of their 'van on the new Ducato in the August MMM (which comes with a 'Two for One' free Which Motorcaravan magazine.)

Timberlands illustration is for 'illustration purposes only' so a real one may not yet exist; but it won't be long.

Harvey


----------

